# Crop Not Emptying?



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

Today I noticed that the baby's crop doesn't seem to be emptying? I know with parrots the formula not being warm enough can cause slow crop, could this be the same for the baby? Has anyone had a problem with slow crop in a baby pigeon. The poops have been looking normal so I'm kinda confused at this point.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Hi Feathered Love,

I had the same problem with Jack for awhile. I finally figured out I was feeding him too much and too often. I assume you have given him his last feeding for the night. Wait until the morning and see if the crop empties overnight.

I'm sure some of the experts will give you their thoughts as well.

Don't stress, your baby will be OK.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Yes, a baby pigeon's crop can be slow to empty or can be impacted.

Are you waiting and only feeding when the crop is empty? 
You might want to wait a little while or morning, as was suggested and see if it empties.

I have never had to deal with this personally, but have only hand fed one pigeon.

I did a search and found this info for ya.
It was posted on another thread by MJ (MaryJane), but I think it will apply to your case.

You can also gently massage the crop after giving him water to help break up the lump of food, if that's what it is. Are you hand-feeding or is he parent-fed? Usually we see this problem with hand-feeding, even if you are extra careful. A drop of extra-virgin olive oil can be given as a lubricant and has worked well for me when I had a hand-fed baby that had a build-up in his crop. 

Others that actually know more about this will reply.
-Hilly


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Make sure the baby is kept warm, as well as the formula, and be sure to feed only when the crop is completely empty.

Adding a little probiotics or kefir/yogurt would also be good to enable better digestion.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Good Morning!!!

I was just wondering how the baby's crop was thismorning???

Thanks for the info on the air freshener. I will not use anything anymore in my house. I have never had a bird before so I was totally unaware.

As far as the temperature of the formula is concerned. I used to mix Jack's formula with hot water from the tap. So buy the time I fed him it was just slightly above room temperature.

Regards,
Louise


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've never checked the temp on my formula, but I always boiled some water to mix the formula. By the time you stir and stir and it sits and you have to add a bit more water, it has cooled down. Always check to make sure though. Then I sit the formula in a bowl of hot water to keep it warm until I'm finished with it.


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

lwerden said:


> Good Morning!!!
> 
> I was just wondering how the baby's crop was thismorning???
> 
> ...


The baby's crop is emptyer, but wasn't completly empty when I checked it at 7:30, although it's last feeding was kinda late last night, 9:30. So I just gave it some warm water and massaged the crop a little bit. I'm still not overly concerned cause the little things poops are still normal looking.

As far as household hazards here are some links for you that I have bookmarked. I have tons more but this should be enough to get you started,lol

http://members.tripod.com/~parrots/toxins.html
http://www.parrothouse.com/silentkiller.html
http://www.parrotparrot.com/birdhealth/alerts.htm


----------



## feathered_love (Jul 22, 2008)

Well all is well and no worries. I switched to the Kaytee formula today and crop has been working perfectly. Didn't seem that the Zupreem formula was moving through fast enough. Anyway that I'd let you all know that CoCo Pebbles crop is working just fine


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

feathered_love said:


> Well all is well and no worries. I switched to the Kaytee formula today and crop has been working perfectly. Didn't seem that the Zupreem formula was moving through fast enough. Anyway that I'd let you all know that CoCo Pebbles crop is working just fine


That's good news!! GO CoCo Pebbles!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

feathered_love said:


> Well all is well and no worries. I switched to the Kaytee formula today and crop has been working perfectly. Didn't seem that the Zupreem formula was moving through fast enough. Anyway that I'd let you all know that *CoCo Pebbles* crop is working just fine


CoCo Pebbles. What an adorable name. 

Glad to hear _everything's_ working. 

Cindy


----------

